# Araujo vs. Humphries stat thread



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Meant as light hearted as a thread like this can be on a basketball message board.

We should keep a stat line for the season for these two players, just to see who wins statistically. The three stats we really care about are points, rebounds, and personal fouls.

After Game 1:

Araujo: 0 pts, 0 reb, 0 pf
Humphries: 2 pts, 0 reb, 1 pf



To be continued...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hoffa didn't play a single minute and was as effective as humphries. lol


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Hoffa didn't play a single minute and was as effective as humphries. lol


I supposed you watched the Raps game diligently to make that assessment,.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Right now, Humphries blows Araujo out of the water. Hoffa's gonna make that comeback.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

That is, if Araujo ever gets on the floor.

Hey, if this team can play full games, win, and not require his presence on the floor then that is a huge bonus.

Before-hand this team was so shallow, Humphries playing occasionally would be a benefit.... occasionally. Right now if we had to put Hump on the floor, I would be disgusted.


At least we here can accept that they both suck, and that neither player was/is doing anything before and after the trade. The Jazz have plenty of depth to the point that they don't need to use Araujo... Humphries will get some playing time because Toronto has absolutely no frontcourt depth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think Humphries suck, he was drafted into a strange situation. Hoffa on the other hand is garbage.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

It's a matter of opinion. With what I saw of Humphries, he had no idea how to run in our offense, he was an OK defender (by OK I mean not terrible), but he shot a similar % to Araujo... the only benefit I would give Humphries is that he is a slightly better rebounder, but they are the same age and have both sucked on an equal level.

Really, I'd say maybe 50% of Hump's points with the Jazz came on open-floor dunks... and anybody can do that. In reality he shot near 40%, he's 6-11, and has very little basketball IQ. Same can be said about Araujo.


----------



## brotherofthelunatic (Jul 10, 2006)

I dont see the point in this, Hoffa is just terrible, did you see his pre season stats. Honestly, probably the worst thing i have ever set my eyes upon. Humphries is pretty bad too, but atleast he is somewhat athletic and does hustle. I dont even know who to compare Hoffa to, he is just so so so bad. Not hating on the jazz, and im not trying to bait, but i dont see how anyone can defend araujo, he is a insult to the game we all love.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I haven't defended him. The more DNP's he gets just means we are a better team for not having to play him. I can live with that.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> That is, if Araujo ever gets on the floor.
> At least we here can accept that they both suck, and that neither player was/is doing anything before and after the trade. The Jazz have plenty of depth to the point that they don't need to use Araujo... Humphries will get some playing time because Toronto has absolutely no frontcourt depth.


Humpries might not have played great last night but played very well in pre-season. He's earned a regular spot in the rotation with his pre-season play and dosen't look like a complete liability on both ends of the floor like Hoffa did......it's still difficult to tell either way. Yes, I also understand that he would have never been even decent for you guys either as he just wasn't a good fit so there's no reason for any raptors fans to brag about "ripping" you guys off yet. However just to get Hoffa off our team alone made this a great one for us.......just too much of an embarassment.

Also no frontcourt depth? Nesterovic, Bosh, Bargnani, and Garbajose to me seems fairly good in that regard.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Bosh is good. The others are either unproven, potential players, or they have done nothing remarkable in the league.

Humphries always plays well in preseason and summer leagues because he's not doing what he is supposed to. The coaching staff usually just throws guys out there and expects them to play when the games don't matter, so they can evaluate their values and lack thereof when building a system that they expect the players to abide by.

I've never seen such a classic case of a player looking good when he's not expected to abide by any system, then looking like complete crap during the regular season when looking at Humphries.

I'm just telling you guys to not get too excited about him. If he pans out, congratulations. All I know is that he wasn't doing jack here and I'm just as glad as you are to dump the junk.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

cv3bandwagon said:


> * Humpries might not have played great last night but played very well in pre-season. * He's earned a regular spot in the rotation with his pre-season play and dosen't look like a complete liability on both ends of the floor like Hoffa did......it's still difficult to tell either way. Yes, I also understand that he would have never been even decent for you guys either as he just wasn't a good fit so there's no reason for any raptors fans to brag about "ripping" you guys off yet. However just to get Hoffa off our team alone made this a great one for us.......just too much of an embarassment.
> 
> Also no frontcourt depth? Nesterovic, Bosh, Bargnani, and Garbajose to me seems fairly good in that regard.


I am very familiar with that line.

I would not put hoffa or humphries on the floor right now with out somewhat depth. So, I don't think of any of it as a loss, and hope humphries can pick it up for the raptors and actually prove he can play out of a preseason/summer league game.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

It is pretty tough to defend Hoffa as a guy with much potential to improve in the nba.

But I will say that in games that he played 20+ minutes his stats were quite good with the Raptors. And that he was drafted by a team that tried to make him into a completely different player than he was in college (never a good move). Played for a coach that gave him no role on offense at all, after being the focal point of his college team. And his PT was extremely limited even though his replacements were no better and no more successful.

Hoffa is good at denying low post position and holding his ground against big C's. He likes to bang with other bigs and quite often gets under their skin and upsets them. He can usually box out his guy and keep him from getting the rebound. And on offense he has fairly good passing skills.

His team D isn't horrible but he shows for too long on the pick and rolls instead of just running back to his man after making the guard change course to avoid him. His rotations in the lane are premature at times. Our team rotations were so bad it was hard to tell if Hoff was helping or hurting out there.

His biggest problem is lack of reach. He can't haul in rebounds unless he is in perfect position. Smaller players easily outreach him for balls and tip them away. He can't bother anyones shot in the paint. You can complain about his mobility a little but not many big bruising Cs are going to be as mobile as a lean PF. You can't ask him to be both. He moves well for his size.

He needs experience in the worst way, but doesn't have the skills or upside for any coach to justify investing heavy minutes in him if they have alternatives that can produce more right now.

Many of his fouls were pure BS. NBA calls based on reputation as small guards like Iverson would literally throw themselves into Hoffa and get the whistle. Other times he would take viscious hacks at guys under the hoop, which is kind of what you want some times but gives him a bad rep with officials. I also think that when a player does not score or even touch the ball on offense he gets zero respect from refs on defense. You could really see that in games where he got the ball and scored. The refs seemed to let him get away with more defensively because he was now a 'legit' player in their minds and not just a goon.

I had hoped a fresh start in Utah might work out for him but it seems like he will always be an end of bench guy. I think he had potential to be a decent backup.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Chan said:


> Right now, Humphries blows Araujo out of the water. Hoffa's gonna make that comeback.


Not sure I'd say one bucket and one rebound constitutes blowing somebody out of the water.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Toronto has absolutely no frontcourt depth.


This just caught my eye. The Raps have no front court depth? I'm looking at their front court--made up of Garbajose, Bosh, Bargnani, and Nesterovic--and I'm seeing depth there. God knows Humphries is no help at all; he is, in fact, the antithesis of useful. With as decent a front court as Toronto has now, they can maybe get away with having a worthless lump like him around.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> It's a matter of opinion. With what I saw of Humphries, he had no idea how to run in our offense, he was an OK defender (by OK I mean not terrible), but he shot a similar % to Araujo... the only benefit I would give Humphries is that he is a slightly better rebounder, but *they are the same age * and have both sucked on an equal level.
> 
> Really, I'd say maybe 50% of *Hump's points with the Jazz came on open-floor dunks... and anybody can do that.* In reality he shot near 40%, *he's 6-11*, and has very little basketball IQ. Same can be said about Araujo.


*EDIT* Keep it civil, please.

Humphries is no where close to the age of Hoffa, nor is he 6'11".....Try 6'9". 
Not anyone can run the floor and dunk the ball....you need to show good hands to catch a pass on the run, decent athletisism, and know how to run a lane. That is more then just throwing out some scrub to throw one down. 

Raptor fans do not think that Humpries is a potential allstar, or even an NBA starter, but we do think that he can be a decent 5th big man off the bench.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

IMO Araujo will find some way to contribute in Sloan's system. He is team-oriented and I think the coach will know how to use another big. And returning to Utah is something that will do some good to Hoffa.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> *EDIT* Keep it civil, please.
> 
> Humphries is no where close to the age of Hoffa, nor is he 6'11".....Try 6'9".
> Not anyone can run the floor and dunk the ball....you need to show good hands to catch a pass on the run, decent athletisism, and know how to run a lane. That is more then just throwing out some scrub to throw one down.
> ...


With all due respect, that's what I don't understand: What on Earth has Kris Humphries done or been in Toronto that makes Raps fans--or at least you--believe he's got potential as anything but the second coming of Greg Ostertag, i.e., huge, stupid, and grossly incompetent?

Not being ratty here, I really want to know: What are you seeing in Humphries that nobody in Utah ever has or does?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

By the way, you actually thought to be uncivil over a comment like that?

Yeah... right. I'm done commenting in this thread if you get butt-hurt over the fact that both players are garbage.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

*After Game 2:* 

Araujo: 0 pt, 0 reb, 0 pf
Humphries: 4 pt, 1 reb, 1 pf



Damn, we need a blowout or something. Can't let him get too far ahead.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

endora60 said:


> With all due respect, that's what I don't understand: What on Earth has Kris Humphries done or been in Toronto that makes Raps fans--or at least you--believe he's got potential as anything but the second coming of Greg Ostertag, i.e., huge, stupid, and grossly incompetent?
> 
> Not being ratty here, I really want to know: What are you seeing in Humphries that nobody in Utah ever has or does?


*Raptor fans do not think that Humpries is a potential allstar, or even an NBA starter, but we do think that he can be a decent 5th big man off the bench. * 

Where did I say he will be anything great....a 5th big man in a rotation makes him a 10th or 11th man off the bench.....that is better then a DNPCD, but not much. We (Raps fans) don't think he will be a major part of the team moving to the playoffs, but he will be a hustle guy to throw out for 5-10 minutes a game depending on the flow. 

Jazz fans can't see past the fact that he will be a better fit in Toronto then Utah....not a great fit, not a spot starter, not a 6th man, but just a better fit at the end of the bench.

As for UL17, I am not hurt, I am just trying to let you see the situation clearly. You rag on Hump, but it would seem that you realy don't know as much about him as you thought. A 21 year old who has the physical tools can still turn it around and carve out a living as an NBA *bench player*. That is all we in Toronto think.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

All right, fair enough, I guess. As long as he's not in Utah or taking up any bench space here, can't begrudge him whatever small success--like having a job--he may acheive in Toronto. If he works out better as a bench player for y'all than he did for us, more power to him and to the Raps.

Just don't sign him to anything long term :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Not sure I'd say one bucket and one rebound constitutes blowing somebody out of the water.


Eh, it does in my eyes. Someone on the floor is always a better contributor than a guy sitting on the bench. Is Hoffa even dressed for games?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> UL17, I am not hurt, I am just trying to let you see the situation clearly. You rag on Hump, but it would seem that you realy don't know as much about him as you thought. A 21 year old who has the physical tools can still turn it around and carve out a living as an NBA *bench player*. That is all we in Toronto think.


That's fine. I've seen him for 2 solid seasons, and he stunk the joint up. I know he has the PHYSICAL tools to be something decent, but there are plenty of atheletes with everything but an NBA mind who can't get off the bench either.

Utah fans have absolutely no bitterness or regret about Humphries. He sucked it up here, that's all that matters. If he does well somewhere else, then I was wrong. Oh well. I just don't want him on my team because he played absolutely TERRIBLE while he was here.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Chan said:


> Eh, it does in my eyes. Someone on the floor is always a better contributor than a guy sitting on the bench. Is Hoffa even dressed for games?


I don't think so--but if the other guy _is_ and is only making one bucket and one rebound, it's not worth having _him_ dressed for games either.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

*After Game 3:*
Both had DNP:CD so no stat change. Damn Fisher. He's the reason Araujo didn't play. Had to go tweak a hammie so Brown was needed. :curse:


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Fisher? I heard it was Williams...

By the way, the reason Brown played during the game was because Fisher and Williams got 2 fouls quickly.

Brown also ran the offense well while he was in.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Fisher? I heard it was Williams...
> 
> By the way, the reason Brown played during the game was because Fisher and Williams got 2 fouls quickly.
> 
> Brown also ran the offense well while he was in.


At the beginning of the game, FSN showed their Injury Report and it said Fisher had a hammy problem. Thus Dee Brown was activated for the game in case the injury got worse and thus someone had to go IA, hence Araujo not getting into the game.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh.

....I just won't say anything. This year has been too good so far.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I don't think so--but if the other guy _is_ and is only making one bucket and one rebound, it's not worth having _him_ dressed for games either.


I like to think something-anything, is better than nothing. But we could go back and forth all day on this. Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

This thread has gotten way to many posts in it. Seriously, we are talking about a garbage for garbage trade here. Who cares who came on top when both players are the 12th-15th player on their team. When we are saying someone had a better game than someone else when that player got a bucket and a rebound, we might be running out of things to talk about.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Talking about this trade, any news on Robert Whaley?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Talking about this trade, any news on Robert Whaley?


I think he is still in FA.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

You guys took this thread way to seriously.

But, on a serious note, what got into him last game?

*After Game 4:*

Humphries: 10pts 6 reb 2pf
Araujo: nada


Come on Sloan. Let him play! Let him play! Maybe we need to hire some kid to run around the court for awhile.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Darkwing Duck said:


> You guys took this thread way to seriously.
> 
> But, on a serious note, what got into him last game?
> 
> ...


NO!!!!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

He played. YES!!!


Haven't updated the stat line. Have reason to do so now. Not sure what game Toronto is in. Maybe I'll just post each team's games played.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Those minutes that he did play, I wished he was not in there. Darkwing Duck must be a BYU fan, those are the only ones that still like the guy.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Facetiousness

Look it up AK.

Don't like BYU by the way. Go Wildcats!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Facetiousness
> 
> Look it up AK.
> 
> Don't like BYU by the way. Go Wildcats!


ok, because you had me convinced that you actually liked him.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Like I said earlier in this thread, not all threads are created equally in regards to seriousness.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Good to see that Hoffa grabbed PT! Go Hoffa! Good luck man!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like this thread.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What? Hoffa still didn't get any PT!

Free him (gosh, again!)... I want to see him in Phoenix, with our brazilian pal (Leandrinho Barbosa)... Like a last try for him in a team without many good options at C.

Sean Marks+Eric Piatkowski for him!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

No way, one deadbeat on the team is enough.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I will pass, face it, Hoffa will not amount to anything in his career in the NBA. He was a good college player, but will not excel in the NBA.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I want Hoffa to shine here. BYU rep!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Chan said:


> I want Hoffa to shine here. BYU rep!


Hoffa for Sene, straight up!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Two minutes and one rebound... C'mon Hoffa, you're better than that!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Two minutes and one rebound... C'mon Hoffa, you're better than that!


No he's not. I have seen him play. :lol:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Trade idea with Hoffa actually:

Hoffa to LA Clippers for Korolev. Both aren't playing at all. Korolev also have an expiring contract, like Hoffa, and give Utah another swingman to came off the bench. After, sign a cheap big man.

Or...

Utah trade Hoffa and CJ Miles to Memphis;
Memphis send Mike Miller and Maggette to Clippers and Tarence Kinsey to Utah;
Clippers send Maggette to Memphis and Korolev to Utah;


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

You know how bad of a trade that sounds like? A bad one. CJ is only 19 and has a huge upside. The jazz don't need to trade at all.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

But if a good offer is made, why not? This team still need a SG.

And I'm happy to see that finally Hoffa is getting more PT!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Zuca said:


> And I'm happy to see that finally Hoffa is getting more PT!


19 minutes, 7 points, 5 boards, 2 steals. He might start doing a little more now that Boozer is out.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Hoffa played great last night. He was really frustrating Duncan while he was in, not to mention getting some good, powerful rebounds, making his FTs and at least contesting for some lay-ups. His short arms won't help him a lot in that regard, but you could tell he was putting the effort in last night.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Yay, my topic is still alive. Maybe in a few weeks I'll update total numbers.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I saw Araujo play.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Chan said:


> I saw Araujo play.


Where?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I think right now the Jazz won the trade... at least you have not extended him... we extended Humpphries for another year.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> Where?


On TV, don't remember when.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn Hoffa, you were doing good (2 pts, 2 rebounds) and you blew Marvin Williams nose? C'mon!!!! You deserve to be suspended for this!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

So, how's it going?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

why is there a thread for 2 washed up basketball players who have a combined 6.3 ppg in their careers, and a combined 4.9 ppg this season? No one won this trade, this was just two bad players swapped.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Because we can.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> why is there a thread for 2 washed up basketball players who have a combined 6.3 ppg in their careers, and a combined 4.9 ppg this season? No one won this trade, this was just two bad players swapped.



You obviously dont know the meaning of washed up.



Toronto wins trade cause Humphries brings lots of energy in his garbage minutes and you can do whatever you want with Hoffa. He just cant play in the NBA.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Araujo is playing out of his mind tonight!! The Nuggets' frontcourt is just looking silly compared to him right now, and the Jazz's bench entirely is just KILLING the Nuggets.

Go Haffa.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bill Walton was impressed with Hoff and said he is getting better because of Sloan. I agree with that.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You heard it here first when I was saying "C'mon Hoffa, you're better than that!"


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Bill Walton was impressed with Hoff and said he is getting better because of Sloan. I agree with that.


According to Phil Johnson, Araujo is hands down the hardest worker on the team and has busted his butt this year to try to get into the rotation. I'd pin Araujo's success on Araujo moreso than Sloan.

Walton was moreso praising the all-around team of the Jazz because they are in excellent condition, they are disceplined, smart and they play good basketball beacuse of Sloan. Last night they looked like a solid playoff team coming in and taking care of business. Nevermind that 3 of our starters were out for most, if not all of the night, the Jazz still whooped their arch-rivals and made it look easy.

And damn, I must say with guys like Araujo emerging, this Jazz team is DEEP. Scary deep. We just beat a .500 team just with our bench and one proven starter, and made it look pretty much effortless.

God, I love this team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Araujo is one of my favorite players, no lie. This guy might not be very good, but he's so strong, and works hard.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

someone close this thread. its getting ridiculous.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> someone close this thread. its getting ridiculous.


probably because Araujo is obviously the best asset to a team.


----------



## BorisD (Jun 20, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> According to Phil Johnson, Araujo is hands down the hardest worker on the team and has busted his butt this year to try to get into the rotation. I'd pin Araujo's success on Araujo moreso than Sloan.
> 
> Walton was moreso praising the all-around team of the Jazz because they are in excellent condition, they are disceplined, smart and they play good basketball beacuse of Sloan. Last night they looked like a solid playoff team coming in and taking care of business. Nevermind that 3 of our starters were out for most, if not all of the night, the Jazz still whooped their arch-rivals and made it look easy.
> 
> ...


Sorry I haven't been around in a while, everybody - been busy at RaptorsChat.ca. I've been following my boy Deron still, though - and cheering on the Jazz and being amazed at their success with all the injuries.

I just can't believe that with all the success around the team, the hottest topic here is...Kris Humphries and Rafael Araujo. 

Humphries is not in a good place; he's far less talented than Garbajosa and Bosh and Bargnani and doesn't have the upside and athleticism of Joey Graham, so there isn't much burn for him. That was the case going into the year, and that's the case now. Hump hasn't exploded, but he hasn't lost out. Hoffa, on the other hand, has Jarron Collins for competition at the backup pivot role, and that's it. And he's failed to prove himself a more valuable piece than that plank, which says something.

Neither player is much of a rotational player. Both have had their chances to become one, and both haven't cut the mustard. Both are good guys and hard workers, it's just that they aren't very good.

Oh, well - both teams are doing well enough and their positive stories are played out well-enough that they need to amuse themselves by endlessly discussing trivialities. And that's exactly what both guys are - trivialities, in the grand scheme of things.

Oh, I also wasn't aware that that having 40 DNP:CDs was considered a "success" story. I guess I had overinflated estimations of success.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> someone close this thread. its getting ridiculous.


lol, ya... it is a bit lopsided. :yay:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well Humphries just put up his big game for the year. It's a tight contest to see if either will actually see 400 minutes of court time this year.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

why arent we talking about okur, or deron, instead where talking about araujo.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> why arent we talking about okur, or deron, instead where talking about araujo.


Cuz, we already know what we are getting out of Okur and Deron. Hoffa is a work in progress and really has came a long way since when he was with the raptors. Sloan is a great coach.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

6 points and 1 shot block against Indiana! Hoffa for MIP!

OT: AK-47, where are the updates on Boozer stats?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Good game by Hoffa against Golden State! 6 points and 4 rebounds in just 6 minutes! Hoffa for MIP!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

In the last 9 games. in which the Raptors rae 8-1

Humphries has played 23 minutes a game, and is averaging 7 points a game, 8 rebounds a game.

It took him some time, but thanks Utah for a cheap, 21 year old, who plays a key role on a top 10 NBA team.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Hump with 18 REBOUNDS against the dominate big men of Detroit.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Humpty Hump!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Good to know that it was a good trade for both teams!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Humphries is like a new fan favorite in Toronto. He got the little Anderson Varejao thing going for him.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Do the Humpty Hump!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Any chance that Hoffa will be resigned?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hopefully to the Jazz. He seems like a Sloan type player. And he's big and strong.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

From the looks of it, Araujo will be coming back.

Earlier in the season, I went to this luncheon for season ticket holders, and Phil Johnson was the speaker during it. He stated that Araujo is the hardest worker on the team, bar none. 

According to the Tribune, the Jazz are expected to re-sign him, stating the same reasons.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And after the rocky mountain revue, he played three games and went injured. But overall, this summer league increased or decreased Araujo chances to stay?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> From the looks of it, Araujo will be coming back.
> 
> Earlier in the season, I went to this luncheon for season ticket holders, and Phil Johnson was the speaker during it. He stated that Araujo is the hardest worker on the team, bar none.
> 
> According to the Tribune, the Jazz are expected to re-sign him, stating the same reasons.


isn't that a shame. he's that hard a worker and still can't play. imagine all the talented players in the league who could be unbelievable with that kind of work ethic.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

hoffa is garbage how in the hell did u get 6 pages about him. He will never avg more that 5 ppg.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Looool


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47604/20070814/araujo_considering_playing_in_europe/


----------

